# I need voice actors for a radio play I want to make D:



## i3ear (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6027981/

So yeah, this is with me doing all the voices.
This is such a rough draft it isn't even worth it >.<

I NEED voice actors to make this work. My mic is too shitty to do anything with. D: it is impossible to make it mix well. ;__;

So yes, won't you help me? D:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

You'd probably get more of a response for this kind of thing here:

http://voiceactingalliance.com/board/forum.php

This place is made for getting people together for various VAing goodies.


----------



## i3ear (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my god I love you D:

I have been going nuts trying to find a place to find voice actors <3

Is that place tolerant of furries though? xD

This is a kinda furry thing. I mean

LIZARD PEOPLE, PEOPLE D:


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 3, 2011)

I do voices and I'm a furry =3 where do I send samples?


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm, I see that this post is 2 months old now. However, are you still looking for actors, or have you gotten that sorted yet?


----------

